# Not AMTRAK but cool video.



## mucomix (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=82d_1246651100

I hope the link works..


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 5, 2009)

OW!

Good find.


----------



## jackal (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy Corolla!

What I find rather strange is that the train continues to barrel down the tracks even when there's a huge tornado obviously bearing down on them! And don't tell me the crew didn't see it--when you're that close to a tornado, there's no way you'd miss it!

And it's not like they tried to stop once they saw it--the train didn't even go into emergency until just about one second before the gondola starts to tip off the tracks. I don't even think the engineer dumped the air--I'm thinking it was caused by one of the cars behind the gon tilting off and uncoupling the brake hose glad hands.

What was the crew thinking? "If we keep going, we might outrun this thing?"!?!?!


----------



## Upstate (Jul 6, 2009)

jackal said:


> What was the crew thinking? "If we keep going, we might outrun this thing?"!?!?!


well, its either go or stop and if the tornado was headed for them going has got to be better than stopping.


----------



## jackal (Jul 6, 2009)

Upstate said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > What was the crew thinking? "If we keep going, we might outrun this thing?"!?!?!
> ...


No, because sitting still, all the tornado can do is knock a few of the cars over. Moving, the tornado WILL (as it did here) derail the train, causing it to break apart and, as in this video, ram into other cars or the engine. A derailed moving train suffers a LOT more damage than a flipped over still train.


----------

